# Thinking of surrogacy...



## Nanner

I'm considering becomining a surrogate. I've been in touch with an agency, but am still hesitant. Previous surrogates: what was the final factor that convinced you to do it (or not do it)?


----------



## Anke82

Hi Nanner

I have no idea how this works, I actually only thought about surrogacy today because I received bad news from the doctor that if I get pregnant I have a great risk of heart attack and stroke and will need to do some sort of blood filtering every two weeks and 2 injections a day just to decrease my risk, still with high chances of miscarriage. That made me really sad and destroyed my dreams because I am 40 and never had a kid. In my country surrogacy is illegal… I also would like to learn more about it.


----------

